# Mehdorn tritt zurück! :)



## maxi (30 März 2009)

Zwar 100% AFK

Aber kann mir diese News nicht verkneifen.

Boah endlich ist der _______ weg.


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Zwar 100% AFK
> 
> Aber kann mir diese News nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Boah endlich ist der _______ weg.



Aber ehrlich, der Stasikommandante von der DB interessiert mich schon lange nicht mehr.

Und nicht vergessen, das war der beste Kumpel von den ganzen Oberpolitniks!

Schätze, der bekommt noch ne Abfindung und ab gehts an die Malediven, die Milliönchen genießen. Denke der hat so geklammert, weil er ab Mai oder Juni noch ein paar Mille mehr bekommen hätte.

PS: Maxi die Abstimmung ist Scheiße.
Das hätte heißen müssen, a) abmurksen oder b) leben lassen oder c) lebenslang arbeiten lassen!


----------



## MSB (30 März 2009)

Also die sprichwörtliche Schüssel Reis in China interessiert mich mehr.
Edit: http://lustich.de/bilder/zeitungen/ein-sack-reis-ist-umgekippt/

Aber ich glaube ja, das der jetzt Berater vom Schäuble wird, schließlich weiß der Mehdorn ja jetzt,
wie manns nicht macht ...


----------



## MW (30 März 2009)

Mir is das auch egal, ob der da nun rumsitzt oder ein anderer, der neue machts auch nicht besser


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Mir is das auch egal, ob der da nun rumsitzt oder ein anderer, der neue machts auch nicht besser



Also weißte.... Das is ja mal echt Fatalismus!


----------



## maxi (30 März 2009)

Ich könnte doch nun den frei gewordenen Job machen :O)


----------



## MW (30 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich könnte doch nun den frei gewordenen Job machen :O)


 
*ROFL*

da muss ich mich doch mal selber zitieren


MW schrieb:


> der neue machts auch nicht besser


----------



## nade (30 März 2009)

Habs dumme Gefühl,  das ein Bekannter mit 22. Mai 23:59 mit einer warscheinlich entscheidenten Veröffentlichung Recht behalten sollte...
Auch wenn nicht, dieser Mehlwurm, oder wie der Heißt, hat schon genug eingesäckelt, und auch noch seine nächste Stelle, die er eigentlich nichtmehr Bräuchte gesichert....


----------



## plc_tippser (31 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Maxi die Abstimmung ist Scheiße.
> Das hätte heißen müssen, a) abmurksen oder b) leben lassen oder c) lebenslang auf´m Bahnhof auf den Zug warten!


 
Kleine Korrektur


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

@pt
Yep

@All
Und gestern hat unsere geliebte Kanzlerin dem Herrn auch noch in wirklich bewegenden Worten für seine super Arbeit und seine großen Verdienste gedankt. Na prima, dann kann er doch eigentlich bleiben, wenn er alles so Klasse gemacht hat.

Ähm, lebt der Mielke eigentlich noch? Das wär ein würdiger Nachfolgekandidat. Und große Verdienste hat er auch. Außerdem "Liebt er uns doch alle" (zumindest die Ossis ).


----------



## Approx (31 März 2009)

*Wie wärs mit Märklin?*

Herr Mehdorn kann ja seine Verdienste künftig "im Kleinen" weiterführen!

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/maerklin-meldet-insolvenz-an;214

Gruß Approx


----------



## Cerberus (31 März 2009)

Eigentlich schade dass er gehen musste. Bislang konnte man sich wenigstens darauf verlassen, dass die Bahn Verspätung hat. *ROFL* Aber wie wird es nun weitergehn?

Ne jetzt mal ernst. (Ach übrigens: Ernst ist bereits schon 4 Jahre)
Die große Frage ist wirklich wie es weitergehen wird. Vielleicht wird alles besser. Worauf ich allerdings nicht hoffen würde. Ich vermute eher, dass es noch schlimmer kommt.


----------



## maxi (31 März 2009)

Vielleicht wird Bahn Fahren sogar wieder bezahlbar.

Ein großes Problem wahr, dass bei Pünktlichkeit kein Verlass auf die Bahn war. Das Auto oder Flugzeug also notwendig wahr.

Das Prinzip der Bahn entsprach nicht der deutschen Eigenschaften.

Vielleicht währe Mehdorn ein guter Bahnchef in Italien.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Herr Mehdorn kann ja seine Verdienste künftig "im Kleinen" weiterführen!
> 
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/maerklin-meldet-insolvenz-an;214
> 
> Gruß Approx



Oh, Oh, wie will er das das Schienennetz an Privatinvestoren verhökern?
Sind noch genug Leute da die er feuern kann?
Das wird für ihn nur Pille-Palle-Kram sein.


----------



## Markus (31 März 2009)

also ich habe ja auch eine grundsätzliche abneigung gegen spitzenmanager und banker, im schnitt sind das alles verbrecher die großteils froh sein sollten wenn sie mit einem schnellen tod davon kommen...

aber im einzelnen ist das ganze schwer einsehbar, und ich will mir nicht anmassen zu urteilen ob der medorn seinen job gut oder schlecht gemacht hat, oder ob er auch nur eine marionette war.

ich stelle mir seine situation auch nicht ganz so einfach vor...
auf der einen seite die bürger, die haben IMMER was zu jammern, denen ist immer alles zu teuer, und die wenigesten sind in der lange zu verstehen was so ein system kostet.
dann sind da unfähige aus den eigenen reihen die zu doof sind eine vernünftige achse zu bauen.
und dann kommt von der anderen seite das ganz aktionärsgesox, und die wollen nichts weiter als profit!
und dann gibts noch die politik, wenn die affen grad nicht besseres zum kritisieren und beschiessen finden, dann wird halt im zweifelsfall auf der bahn rumgehackt, da ist beifall aus der gesammten bevölkerung garantiert. von der von teuren tickets und verspätungen geplagte unter- und mittelschicht bis zu den aktionären der oberschicht...

ich weiß nicht ob man mit diesem mann so streng sein darf.
sicher seine worte waren nicht immer so wie man sie hören wollte, aber er sagt ja selber "diplomat wollte ich nie werden".

vielleicht hat er es ja wirklich ehrlich gemeint, und leute die es nicht erhlich meinen, und unsere meinung formen wollen haben ihm seine worte zu sehr im mund herumgedreht - wie es eben üblich ist in der heutigen politik.

ich bin mal gespannt was da die zukunft bringt...
idealisten vom alten schlag gibts ja nur noch wenige, die kannten noch werte die das heutige BWL-GESOXE leider nicht mehr vermittelt bekommt...


ganz oberflächlich betrachtet begrüße ich die entwicklung ja sogar, es ist ein weiterer von den tropfen die bald das große fass zum überlaufen bringen, und dann gehen die leute wieder auf die straße, und gegen das was dann passiert war die RAF ein kindergeburtstag! 
dann wird alles gut...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2009)

*...war Mehdorn wirklich so schlecht....?*

...zu Herrn Mehdorn, möchte ich auch noch was schreiben...trotz das immer Ware von der Schiene auf die Strasse gelangt
und unsere Autobahnen verstopft, hat es der Herr Mehdorn geschafft das die Bilanz der Bahn sehr gut aussieht...



> Jahr / Umsatz / Gewinn
> 2000 / 15,5 / 0,45
> 2001 / 15,7 / 0,109
> 2002 / 18,7 / 0,037
> ...


 
...Dieser Erfolg konnte anscheinend durch ständig steigender Ticket-Preise....und auf den Rücken der Mitarbeiter erziehlt werden...
Jetzt mal ehrlich, hättet ihr den Entlassen....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> .....Die große Frage ist wirklich wie es weitergehen wird. Vielleicht wird alles besser. Worauf ich allerdings nicht hoffen würde. Ich vermute eher, dass es noch schlimmer kommt.


 


Ach was.... Die Scheisse bleibt die gleiche nur die Fliegen ändern sich !!!!!!


----------



## mariob (31 März 2009)

Hallo,
vielleicht macht er es ja jetzt wie Merck oder wie der hieß, wirft sich auf die Schienen aber der Zug kommt nicht*ROFL*.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (31 März 2009)

*Nu isser fott, de As.....*

Hallo Markus,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hat er es ja wirklich ehrlich gemeint



Ja, er hat es ehrlich gemeint...
Bahnhöfe, Schienennetz und Infrastruktur auf Kosten der Steuerzahler sanieren zu lassen und anschliessend das dadurch auf unsere Kosten aufgewertete Unternehmen als AG zu privatisieren. Und dafür als Bonus einen mehrstelligen Millionenbetrag zu kassieren. Das war seine ehrliche Absicht. Hinterlassen hat er zwar steigende Gewinne unserer Deutschen Bundesbahn, aber nur auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers, der Fahrgäste und des Personals :sb6:
Für den Bahnkunden übriggeblieben sind versiffte, vollgepisste Bahnhöfe und Züge, einfach unzumutbar. Und waren zeitweise garniert mit Servicegebühren wenn man mal so unverschämt war, eine Fahrkarte im DB-Center zu kaufen.  
Aber mit der Servicegebühr und einigen weiteren unausgegorenen Kapitalbeschaffungsmassnahmen ist er ja zum Glück schon mehrmals auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Einen Bahnhof oder Zug der DB würde ich nur unter Androhung von Waffengewalt betreten. Man hat zwar mit Milliardenaufwand (und mit Steuergeldern) einige Vorzeigebahnhöfe (Berlin, Hannover etc.) renoviert, aber zehntausende kleine Bahnhöfe sind verrottet und unzumutbar. 
Zum Thema Pünktlichkeit schreibe ich jetzt mal lieber nichts, aber bald wird es wahrscheinlich auf den Fahrkartenpreis noch eine Lotteriesteuer geben. Es ist eben Glückssache, ob die Bahn dann mal pünktlich fährt ..
Unsere ach so geliebten Ökofaschisten schreien seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren danach, mehr LKW-Verkehr aus Umweltgründen auf die Bahn zu verlegen. Kein schlechter Gedanke, aber die Bahn könnte nicht ein Prozent Verlagerung von der Strasse auf die Schiene bewältigen. Wunschdenken einiger Wirrköpfe, das kann man mit der DB des 'Mähdorn' nicht ansatzweise realisieren.
Und in den S-Bahnen im Ruhrgebiet haben einige Bevölkerungsgruppen Ihr Domizil aufgeschlagen und wohnen schon teilweise dort, einfach der ideale Umschlagplatz für, naja Ihr wisst schon ..
Ich kann nicht einmal ansatzweise irgendeine positive Leistung in der bisherigen, 10-jährigen Tätigkeit dieses Kaspers erkennen. 

Die Überschrift lautet ja 'Mehdorn tritt zurück', ich befürchte beinahe, dass beim Rücktritt noch einige Politiker vom Pferd getroffen werden. Sonst hätte sich solch eine Pfeife nicht zehn Jahre im Sattel halten können, er wusste zuviel ...
Hat deshalb die Ostachse unserer Bundesregierung diesem Kasper solange die Stange gehalten, bis es nicht mehr zu vertreten war ???



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aber er sagt ja selber "diplomat wollte ich nie werden".



Keiner hat von Ihm einen Diplomaten erwartet, aber von einem Vorstand der DB hätte ich erwartet, dass er konsequent auf einen Gewinn für die DB und deren Kunden hinarbeitet. Das mit dem Gewinn für die DB ist Ihm ja gelungen, aber die Kunden haben verloren. Im Ruhrgebiet und Münsterland sind viele regionale Linien von Privatunternehmen übernommen worden, die Kunden sind zufrieden über Pünktlichkeit, Sauberkeit und Service.
Und Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie ich mich darüber freue, dass er den Weg auf das Abstellgleis gefunden hat. Hoffentlich fährt er rückwärts rein, dann kann der Arsch am Puffer andocken   

Aber wirklich vergessen worden ist bei dieser Diskussion eigentlich die ganze absolute Bespitzelung der Mitarbeiter nach Stasi-Manier, egal welche scheinbare Meriten dieser Wichtel für sich beansprucht... 
Einfach kriminell, gegen jedes Datenschutzgesetz, Grundgesetz etc. und lässt den Schluss zu, dass ein kleines Arschloch sich plötzlich als Herrgott fühlt. Davon gibt es genug, der eine heisst Mehdorn, der andere Bush oder Lafontaine.
Bevor ich es vergesse, wie heisst der Wolfgang S. nochmal mit Nachnamen ??


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (1 April 2009)

@qm
was hast du von einer aktiengesellschaft erwartet?
ein kundefreundliches langfristig beständiges unternehmen das fair ohne zwang und utopische gewinnvorgaben wirtschaftet?

ich will den medorn beim besten willen nicht in schutz nehmen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das so alleine dran schuld war. und ich bin mir sicher dass an der ag viele leute etwas mehr verdiehnt haben als seine paar millionen...

das mit der datenschutzgeschichte kann genausogut inzeniertes mittel zum zweck sein um einen von aktionären, politikern und bahnfahrern verheizten medorn mal schnell zu entsorgen - sicher nicht zu seinem nachteil, aber das sind peanuts...

mir geht das einfach zu schnell, sieht zu sehr nach drehbuch aus...

was ich damit meine:
den medorn kennt jeder trottel im land, alle wissen das er böse ist und das die bahn scheisse ist. wissen diese leute auch wer z.b. alles hinter einer hyporealestate steht/stand? wird/wurde da so viel geschossen?

irgend so ein zauberer hat doch mal gesagt dass es kein problem ist einen elefanten unbemerkt durch eine menschenmenge zu bewegen, es ist alles nur eine frage der richtigen ablenkung...

ob der nun gut oder böse ist, ich fress die geschichte so einfach nicht!


----------



## Ralle (1 April 2009)

@Markus

Nicht zu vergessen, aß es Aufsichtsräte gibt, die ja eigentölh die Aufgabe haben *Aufsicht* zu führen. Aber es scheint ein Problem zu sein, diese mit kompetenten, integeren Leuten zu besetzen, die nicht jeden dusseligen Mist duchnicken, weil sie einfach keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen, aß es Aufsichtsräte gibt, die ja eigentölh die Aufgabe haben *Aufsicht* zu führen. Aber es scheint ein Problem zu sein, diese mit kompetenten, integeren Leuten zu besetzen, die nicht jeden dusseligen Mist duchnicken, weil sie einfach keine Ahnung haben.


 

...jetzt las mal den Markus in Ruhe, der ist ja schließlich auch Aufsichtsrat in seiner Firma...


----------



## Markus (1 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen, aß es Aufsichtsräte gibt, die ja *eigentölh* die Aufgabe haben *Aufsicht* zu führen. Aber es scheint ein Problem zu sein, diese mit kompetenten, integeren Leuten zu besetzen, die nicht jeden dusseligen Mist duchnicken, weil sie einfach keine Ahnung haben.


 

ich vermute das soll "eigentlich" heissen - und mehr muss dazu auch nicth gesagt werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 April 2009)

Hallo,

zu Mehdorn kann ich nur sagen, dass die Bespitzelung nicht nur 
der Vorstand gemacht hat, da war doch eine ganze Abteilung 
am Werk.

Es ist sicher schwierig, einen Riesenladen voller ehemaliger Beamter 
zu lenken, die sich ihres Monopoles auf den Schienenverkehr sicher 
sind und auch mal Minderjährige auf einem dunklen Bahnhof aus dem
Zug entfernen.

Um so mehr wundert mich, dass Mehdorn immer gegen die Trennung
zwischen Schienen und Verkehr war. Dass manche Stecken von der 
Bahn als unwirtschaftlich stillgelegt wurden und zwischenzeitlich von
privaten Firmen erfolgreich fortgeführt werden, sollte doch auch ihm 
zu denken geben.

Um Mehdorn selbst mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Er lässt sich seine
Pension auszahlen und lebt künftig durch dicke Mauern vom Fussvolk
geschützt irgendwo im Süden, wie das der Ex-Chef eines anderen
Ex-Beamten-Ladens vorgemacht hat.


----------



## Markus (1 April 2009)

meine schwester arbeitet bei so einer headhunterbude, die hat mir folgende stellenauschreibung mit dem betreff "da ist uns wohl jemad zuvor gekommen" geschickt:


----------

